# Dankung flying ghost hunting catapult



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

This catatpult cost me £17.17 I used to have a fake one but once i got this one you it instantly felt better to hold and it also came with a tube set I didn't order.
The only the con I can think of is that it takes a while to get here but it dose come from chia.
Would recommend to any one else but it may not go well with people Who have big hands.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice, mate!
Dankungs are so much fun to shoot :target:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooter from Dunkung Most slings come with a tube set.....Like MJ stated there fun too shoot

OM


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks good! Thanks for posting.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Np


----------

